# MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Super Gaming X



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

The MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Super Gaming X comes with a large dual-fan cooler that makes it the quietest GTX 1660 Super we've reviewed today. It also comes with the highly popular idle-fan stop feature. Temperatures are good, too, and a backplate is included as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 29, 2019)

Hmm, to my knowledge COD MW2 is bundled only with RTX cards? 

Anyway these cards renders 1660ti quite pointless at current price, were there any price changes mentioned?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Hmm, to my knowledge COD MW2 is bundled only with RTX cards?


Oh, let me look into that

Edit: you are correct, fixed in all reviews


----------



## Turmania (Oct 29, 2019)

The star of this pack is this card. quiet and 1660ti level performance.


----------



## Axaion (Oct 29, 2019)

:| it kinda triggers me that they dont cover the entire vram package with thermal pads and the plate..


----------



## danbert2000 (Oct 29, 2019)

I feel bad for any kids getting into PC building right now. Three different 1660 versions being sold, and then you throw in all of the odd branding of the different aftermarket cardmakers? If a kid asks their grandparents for a 1660 Super, what chance is there that they are actually going to get the right one of the three?


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 29, 2019)

So, based upon TPU testing, with both cards overclocked, the MSI Gaming X is faster and $40 cheaper than the Vega 56 @ 1080p ... with 100 watts less power draw and heat production and the Vega 56 being 2.3 times as load and 8C hotter.


----------



## illli (Oct 29, 2019)

looks like nvidia just made the 1660ti irrelevant.


----------



## Konceptz (Oct 29, 2019)

As someone who primarily games on Xbox, this look like my next GPU. I have a $250 max on graphics cards.


----------



## tussinman (Oct 29, 2019)

Konceptz said:


> As someone who primarily games on Xbox, this look like my next GPU. I have a $250 max on graphics cards.


 This would be a huge upgrade over your 7950. You'd basically be getting stock 1070 performance for under $250 which isn't bad. It would easily last you the remainder of this generation and even carry over to the beginning of next gen


----------



## GeorgeMan (Oct 29, 2019)

This card really makes the 1660Ti obsolete... It's very good for typical Nvidia stuff.


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Oct 30, 2019)

Just one month ago i built my friend pc with 1660 non TI, and he asked if either upcoming 1660 Super was going to worth the wait or not, and I said "No, gddr 6 isn't going to give you significant performance boost". He will be furious with me, lol.


----------



## unclesharkey (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a 1060 6 GB and that messes with my brain when I look at the benchmark charts. I am like wait I am near the bottom of the carts now.


----------



## WikiFM (Oct 30, 2019)

@W1zzard I have a doubt, could you elaborate a little why the GPU rank in relative performance chart is different than in the new Average FPS chart?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2019)

WikiFM said:


> @W1zzard I have a doubt, could you elaborate a little why the GPU rank in relative performance chart is different than in the new Average FPS chart?


Slightly different way how the numbers are calculated. For relative performance I calculate the relative differences per test first (vs the 100% card), normalize to %, and then use the geometric mean (we have a thread from a couple of years ago that explains the math). Average FPS is just average FPS in all games, per card, and sort.

Average FPS is brand new in my reviews, and I'm only like 95% sure if the arithmetic mean is the correct approach here. Do share your thoughts please.


----------



## Gin (Oct 31, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> So, based upon TPU testing, with both cards overclocked, the MSI Gaming X is faster and $40 cheaper than the Vega 56 @ 1080p ... with 100 watts less power draw and heat production and the Vega 56 being 2.3 times as load and 8C hotter.



Vega 56 wasn't overclocked, and  a blower Vega 56 is faster than MSI 1660 S at any games at any resolution.
Precisely Vega 56 is 7% faster at 1080p, 11% at 1440p, and 19% at 4K.
And not considering overclocking/undervolting or custom V56.


----------

